# what kind of cichlid do i have



## twiztedgremlin (Feb 6, 2009)

i bought this cichlid from from petsmart not to bright at naming the fish its white with black spots like cow markings can get a picture if needed
if some1 can answer this it would be greatly appreciated thnxs

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt63 ... CT0002.jpg heres the fish


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol this is why pictures are necessary...that is in no way a white fish with black spots like a cow in my imagination 

Looks like a Copadichromis to me, not sure which one though.


----------



## twiztedgremlin (Feb 6, 2009)

yea its white used my video camera thats y the quality it bad and it dont look white i cant find my digi at the moment


----------



## twiztedgremlin (Feb 6, 2009)

the clostest thing i came to wa a Placidochromis milomo ,Herichthys sp 'Rio Salto', Boulengerochromis microlepis ,Vieja hartweji and a Vieja tuyrense


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like it may possibly be C. moorii or hybrid of.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Try to get a better picture. It does look moorii.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Also possibly a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


----------

